# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  خادمة تتهم زوجة سامر المصري بتعذيبها.. والعكيد أبو شهاب يتحدث عن "مؤامرة"

## الحصن نيوز

تناقلت  مواقع إلكترونية مقطع فيديو لخادمة أسيوية تعمل في منزل الفنان السوري  سامر المصري، ويبدو على وجهها علامات ضرب مبرح وجروح، نسبتها إلى زوجة  المصري، وهو ما نفاه الأخير الذي أصدر بيانًا تحدَّث فيه عن تعرُّضه  لمؤامرة.


الخادمة  التي ظهرت في مقطع "يوتيوب"، قالت أثناء التحقيق معها إن السيدة "نيفين"  زوجة الممثل السوري سامر المصري هي من عذَّبتها، فيما دافع "المصري" الذي  اشتهر بدور "العكيد أبو شهاب" في مسلسل "باب الحارة" قائلاً: "إن التحقيقات  أجريت من قِبل الجهات المختصة، وأثبتت أن ادعاءات الخادمة غير صحيحة".  وذلك وفقا لما عرضه برنامج صباح الخير يا عرب الثلاثاء الأول من مارس/  آذار2011.



فيما أكد

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

